# zomg horrible sprites!



## Persona363 (Apr 17, 2009)

Well I spent all night working on it, so I figured I'd post it here as well as my page. 



> 4/17/09 First Attempt at Furry
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> 4/20/08 So I thought I'd try me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> 4/21/08 Back to requests!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Anyways, I'll post updates on sprites I do here, as well as directly on my page itself. Though I won't post screenshots from the games I'm working on here, this is for pure sprites only, heh. Anyways, C&C welcome, I welcome you to tear me a new one 

P.S:Scaled down my older ones so they're a bit easier to see.


----------



## pkingsora (Apr 20, 2009)

They look pretty good :3


----------



## mizers (Apr 20, 2009)

yeah the look a lot better than what i can do, but when scaled down they would look fine


----------



## Persona363 (Apr 21, 2009)

> 4/20/08 So I thought I'd try me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> 4/21/08 Back to requests!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just thought I'd update the thread a lil.  As before, C&C welcome.


----------

